# How low can I go.?



## cravensmum (Jun 28, 2010)

Not that low with my arthritic knees.:cryin:
I was trying to get low down to take some shots from a different angle,as I couldn't actually get down myself I just put the camera down at knee level and started shooting,got a lot of pictures of the sky,grass and Cravens feet,but these are the best.:laugh:






















































They would look better if his harness was straight in the sitting ones.


----------



## ballybee (Aug 25, 2010)

aww lol he's got such long legs


----------



## portiaa (Dec 10, 2010)

Beautiful pictures!


----------



## Jackie99 (Mar 5, 2010)

Lol love Craven's face in picture 3, as if he is thinking 'wtf is she up to now'  liking picture 1 and 4


----------



## BeagleOesx (Oct 9, 2009)

I adore seeing Craven piccies, they never fail to give me the awww factor. I love him xx


----------



## cravensmum (Jun 28, 2010)

BeagleOesx said:


> I adore seeing Craven piccies, they never fail to give me the awww factor. I love him xx


He's the next best thing to a Beagle.:laugh:


----------



## Dy1an (Apr 8, 2011)

great pics. esp #2. I find there's very little time to get a shot once I've got the camera that low before all I see is a wet nose!


----------



## kaz_f (Mar 8, 2009)

He's really lovely I love his beard.


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

Well done for getting the shots - they're great 
He looks like a king looking out over his kingdom in the 1st one - very handsome.


----------

